# Allan McNish Blogs & Podcasts Ahead of Audi R18 Race Debut at Spa



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish has made a post to his personal blog highlighting his anticipation for this weekend's race debut of the Audi R18 TDI in the 1,000km of Spa. Turns out Spa is one of his all-time favorite tracks and Allan highlights this in the post. Also, he pairs the piece with a quick podcast. 

Read and listen after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

